# Tim Duncan gets nasty



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

he just threw it down over Ben Wallace, really sick, please someone find a video


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That's the most athletic move I've seen Duncan do in a while.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

The way Timmy threw it down on him, you'd think Ben Wallace offended him somehow.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

that was the best dunk I've ever seen Duncan do


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Not to take anything away from Duncan, but honestly he slammed his elbow right into the side of Ben Wallace's face just as hard as he slammed the ball.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Best Posterization on a single player yet!

If no one else can get the video, I'm pretty sure I can get it by tommorrow


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

It was nice, I didn't think it was *that* amazing, but the fact that it was Ben Wallace, a top defensive player in the league, makes it pretty impressive.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Not to take anything away from Duncan, but honestly he slammed his elbow right into the side of Ben Wallace's face just as hard as he slammed the ball.


I didn't see the elbow, but hearing that makes this dunk even more special.:yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Now *that* is nasty.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

With the way they've been calling offensive fouls on Billups, it's amazing that refs missed the most blatant one of the night. He elbowed Ben in the head and then used the elbow to gain leverage.  Whatever.

That 3 on the other hand was nice.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That 3 pointer over Prince was just slick.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His left arm was all over Wallace's shoulder.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> His left arm was all over Wallace's shoulder.


You're just jealous because it wasnt Amare doing it :nah:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Despite it being a blatant offensive foul, very very nasty.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, any average player would get called for an offensive foul on that, but I've seen guys like Kobe, Garnett, Shaq, etc get away with much worse and even get fouls called for them in the same situation. I don't like superstar treatment, but its nothing new.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

You think this is more amazing to people because the feel that the Pacers were screwed by Ben Wallace, and they will do anything to run the guy down? 

In my opinion, yes.

Yes, Ben Wallace is a great defensive player and it was a nice dunk. But I can't see that being the only reason people are so excited.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> You think this is more amazing to people because the feel that the Pacers were screwed by Ben Wallace, and they will do anything to run the guy down?
> 
> In my opinion, yes.
> ...


I didn't even think of that until you just mentioned it. I think you're wrong here.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> You think this is more amazing to people because the feel that the Pacers were screwed by Ben Wallace, and they will do anything to run the guy down?
> 
> In my opinion, yes.
> ...


Actually you are right, but wasnt it obvious?

Other than that, it was a pretty sweet dunk though from a 7 footer


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that until you just mentioned it. I think you're wrong here.


"Actually you are right, but wasnt it obvious?

Other than that, it was a pretty sweet dunk though from a 7 footer"

Apparently not.

It's what I figured. Especially after someone mentioned that it was more sweet that Ben got elbowed in the head.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Page two and still no pics.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I think it makes it that much sweeter that he did it on Ben Wallace, yes, but that doesent take away from the fact that it was a great dunk over Ben


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I also hadn't thought of that. When he dunked on Ben, I thought "whoa he just dunked on one of the best defenders in the league." I didn't think about the brawl until it was mentioned.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

"Greg Popovich will never play a foreign point guard" :laugh: how his attidue has changed


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I also hadn't thought of that. When he dunked on Ben, I thought "whoa he just dunked on one of the best defenders in the league." I didn't think about the brawl until it was mentioned.


I only sensed bitter grapes once it was mentioned that the dunk was better because Wallace got elbowed in the head.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I only sensed bitter grapes once it was mentioned that the dunk was better because Wallace got elbowed in the head.


I'm the one who brought it up first but that's not what I meant by it. I just thougt it was an offensive foul, but still, that was a man's jam.


----------

